# Hedgehog Cleanliness



## Mcliu (Apr 1, 2009)

I noticed that everytime my hedgehog is done pooping, she tries to cover it up with bedding. If there isnt bedding, she will start scratching the floor in an attemp to cover it up. Does anyone elses hedgehog do this strange behavior? I find it cute =)


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

That is cute! Mine just keeps walking! I do not know if this is normal or not , but I don't see how it could be harmful.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have couple that will do that. Unfortunately, it's the ones who won't use any type of loose litter that they would be able to use to cover it. :?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Heehee... mine does that when she's in my hands (I hold her over her litter box when she goes... she refuses to go in the box on her own). Poop, poop, poop, dig on hedgiemommy's hands, run from one hand to the next... It is cute.

I had always figured it was because she was treating my hands like her wheel and wanted the "wheel" to start up again so she could run after she was done. But now I'm thinking maybe it's reflecting an instinct to scratch at the ground where the dirt is supposed to be to try and cover her waste. Ohhh... my tiny prickly puppy


----------

